# WHO Stage 6



## CanYaDigIt (Jun 11, 2009)

Has anyone else seen the news that the World Health Organization has moved to a stage 6 pandemic alert?  Please be aware and take care of yourselves.  Wash your hands.  The last pandemic in this country was highly underestimated and caught us by surprise.  Read up about it and be prepared.  It's been brushed under the carpet and downplayed for months now because of political and economical reasons.  Please stay safe and ready.  At this point if H1N1 comes back stronger and more lethal, like in every pandemic of the past has, quarantines and declarations of martial law are eminent.  Read up on it please and be ready.  Better safe then sorry.


----------



## digdug (Jun 11, 2009)

I thought the swine flu (H1N1) had pretty much gone away (hadn't heard anything on the TV or radio, paper, etc.) I was surprised to read in todays paper about WHO being at Stage 5, and thinking of elevating it to Stage 6 for the H1N1 (swine flu)


----------



## cc6pack (Jun 11, 2009)

It was on the news last night, I'm sort of the opinion that these folks are crying wolf. They debated about making a vaccine months ago. If it's that bad the vaccine should be almost done by now. It was also mentioned that 50 year olds and older probably are immune to the H1N1.


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 11, 2009)

Yes, but I do think he knew what was going on Lobes.
 I remember buying duct tape and all that stuff after 9/11.  I mainly did it to make my Mom feel better, but that was a big scare too.  Wish I hadn't brought that up.  I remember that day, such a feeling of isolation and fear ( I was alone all day that day).  My wasband (that's what a friend calls ex's) refused to come home from work.  All the channels had stopped on TV, except for news.  I could not sleep.  It was terrible.  Much much worse for others.  I always wonder what people were doing that day.  What were you doing when you heard?


----------



## glass man (Jun 11, 2009)

WHO ARE YOU?WHO,WHO! THOUGHT THIS WAS A THREAD BOUT THE GROUP "WHO". LORD THEY ONLY TWO OF EM LEFT! IT WOULD BE TWO MUCH FOR ME IF THE WHO GET W.H.O. ON STAGE 6!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 11, 2009)

A few kids in the Allentown school district have come down with what they are calling "the start of the swine flue" I wash with Ajax 4 times a day,so i'm good.
  So far only people that were already sick with some other illness and kids that have  weak immune systems have died.That in it self is bad but,if your healthy and take care of your self (wash your hands) you don't have anything to worry about.It is not the black plague.


----------



## ajohn (Jun 11, 2009)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/afp/20090610/sc_afp/scienceastronomyearthmercurymarsvenus
 Sure hope we got it together by then[8|]
 I wonder how much we spent on this????!!!!


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 11, 2009)

you see? time is running out.. we gotta finish digging those dumps and privies, and get those bottles to a safe place before... KABOOOM!!!!


----------



## capsoda (Jun 11, 2009)

I had the swine flu in the early 80's. Got if from a bud who was a fellow drag strip burner. It damn near killed him but I was just had little nausea and generally felt like crap. I had to drive his funny car to keep it in the Winston Cup Series and come down with it a few days later. He was the first case on what they called the Asian Swine Flu.


 How could old gobber Bush have planed anything by 911??? He hadn't even been in office enough to use all the toilets in the Whitehouse yet.


----------



## Just Dig it (Jun 11, 2009)

I didnt mean bush directly i meant the administration..& Karl rove ..I didnt mean to ruffle any tail feathers

 just an opinion.and what defines us as human beings <3 to everyone.

 if everyone on earth dies at the same time ..and no ones there to know..did it ever happen without concious thought?


----------



## CanYaDigIt (Jun 11, 2009)

> if everyone on earth dies at the same time ..and no ones there to know..did it ever happen without concious thought?


 
 If everyone on Earth dies at the same time..wouldn't that make us evolutionary failures..I mean, the dinosaurs rained for 250 million years and we see them as failed species.  We've still got about 249.89 million years to even match that.  I doubt we'll ever make it that far.  We've become to smart for our own good.  Ya know, too much of a good thing.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 11, 2009)

I say there's no success or failure in evolution, only luck.. we are way way lucky to be here at all, and it's a pity we can't appreciate that. I also say that as smart as we think we are, we are that much dummer for it.. the more people try to fix something, ANYTHING.. the worse it gets. It's a one way ticket we got.. try to enjoy the ride!


----------



## capsoda (Jun 11, 2009)

> ..I didn't mean to ruffle any tail feathers


 
 Not ruffled Aaron, just thought that was a strange statement. GW wasn't the brightest ember on the fire. Besides Clinton planed it. [sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]

 I do think that there is over whelming proof that the Dinosaurs were wiped out so that wouldn't classify them as an evolutionary failure. We would be an evolutionary failure if we cease to reproduce and dyed out over a few generations. Americans are what are in danger of becomming extinct. Muslims and Mexicans are reproducing like rats and so are most of the third world countries. The birth rate of children born to  natural born Americans has been declining since the 1980s and account for only about 1 out of every 4 babies. We are going extinct.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jun 11, 2009)

Ahhhhh! We're all gonna die! Swine flu shmine flu. I've survived the Sars scare, West Nile Virus, and now Swine / Mexican / H1N1 / easily panicked people flu. Every one of these had the same type of Media induced panic as this new one has, and we haven't dropped like flies from any of them. People are acting like this is the worst flu since the Spanish Flu of the ninteen teens, personally I think that people are far to easily lead into panic by the Media and governments of the world.

 Not saying that there is a real connection; however, I find it funny that this announcement was made on the same day that Obama gave his health care speech, and the congress passed the expanded smoking regulations bill. Not screaming Democratic conspiracy, but I just find that a little too conveinant. Smoke and mirrors?


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jun 11, 2009)

Here's a link to the statement that was made today:

http://www.who.int/mediacentre/news/statements/2009/h1n1_pandemic_phase6_20090611/en/index.html

 I get my flu shot every year and will be getting one of these when it comes out. 
 What's a real pain about this is that I work in the travel industry and as bad as the economy is, this doesn't help.


----------



## CanYaDigIt (Jun 11, 2009)

> Americans are what are in danger of becomming extinct. Muslims and Mexicans are reproducing like rats and so are most of the third world countries.


 
 Most definitely a good ol boy.  You know Muslims and Mexican are people too Cap.  Although, you're in a place where racism is a way of life and prejudice is the foundation in which the south was built upon.  I went to high school in AL.  I saw it with my own eyes.  What a joke.  I assure you, beyond any shadow of a doubt,  that prejudice and the lack of willingness to understand and accept one another, be it for racial, religious, or geographical reasons, will be and always has been the single biggest contributing factor to the decline in the wellbeing of every man, woman, and child on earth.  Honestly Cap, how would you feel if someone compared your mother's pregnance and your birth to that of a rat.  Kinda rude there buddy.  Just my opinion. I'm not trying to attack you directly Cap, just racism.  For what it's worth, I respect the hell out of your knowledge and sense of humor.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jun 11, 2009)

Amazing, it's the old prejudice that all southerners are knuckle dragging racist bigots who go around wearing white pointy hoods. Yeah the south was built only on racism, sure there wasn't any racism in the north, only in the south. Whatever gets you through the night. I guess I gotta go get my white supremacist card since it wasn't pinned to my crappy diaper when I was born. Look racism isn't just a southern thing, and not everyone who lives in the south are racists. Granted there certainly are some racist morons down here; however, there are just as many "not in my gated neighborhood" mentality people in the North. You can't just broad brush a group of people without coming off sounding just like the broad brushing bigoted morons that you are trying to call out.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 11, 2009)

Please, Lobe, don't hack and cough on the threads.. I'm getting scared to touch my mouse!! I don't even THINK about licking my monitor any more!! Let's be careful..


----------



## glass man (Jun 11, 2009)

WE ARE ALL RACIST TO A CERTAIN EXTENT. I AM RACIST AGAINST THE RICH SNOBS THAT THINK THE POOR ARE A BLIGHT ON SOCIETY AND BELIVE THEY DESERVE ALL THEY GOT AND IF OTHERS COULD BE LIKE THEM IF THEY WERE JUST NOT SO WORTHLESS!                             I AM AFRAID TO GO TO THE NEIGHBOR HOOD I GREW UP IN CAUSE SOME OF THE BLACKS THERE ARE RACIST AGAINST WHITES. LIKE SLY STONE SAID THE COOLEST BRO. ON EARTH NEXT TO JIMI SAID- "THERE IS A  YELLOW ONE THAT WON'T ACCEPT THE BLACK ONE THAT WON'T ACCEPT THE WHITE ONE ,DIFFERENT STROKE FOR DIFFERENT FOLKS" HEY TO ME WE ARE ALL ONE RACE -THE HUMAN ONE! AS FAR AS DYING FOR ME IT IS LIKE PAUL IN THE BIBLE SAID FOR ME IS GAIN!  SO I AM READY TO FLY OVER THE COOKOOS NEST WITH ANY BIRD THE IS READY TO TAKE ME ON HOME! jamie


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 11, 2009)

You ARE home, Jamie bro! get them pics posted now... [][][]


----------



## CanYaDigIt (Jun 11, 2009)

No offense to you either Joe.  It's just an observation I made.  I never mentioned any particular group of people.  Racism goes both ways, everywhere.  Sorry for picking on the south.  I suppose I was being a bit short sighted and closed minded.  I've got family and friends in AL and GA.  Not all southerners fall into a stereotypical category and I apologize for acting like they do.  They do all love their SEC football though.....WAR DAMN EAGLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 11, 2009)

...and about racism.. there are 3 types:
 1. those who actively attempt to reduce the capacity of their enemies, 
 2. those who talk big but don't do anything about it,
 3. those who deny that they have racist thoughts or tendencies. 
 ..each of us falls into one of these categories... no?


----------



## CanYaDigIt (Jun 11, 2009)

Touche......although I think prejudice is a better definition then racist.  I couldn't  care less about someones color or race, but we I do pre-judge people.  I think it's a natural human defensive instinct we use in order to protect ourselves.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 11, 2009)

...and about ______.. there are 3 types:
 1. those who actively attempt to reduce the capacity of their enemies,
 2. those who talk big but don't do anything about it,
 3. those who deny that they have ______ thoughts or tendencies.
 ..each of us falls into one of these categories... no? 

 ..works on anything! []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 11, 2009)

Maybe Bin laden set the swine flue loose on us?


----------



## Angelpeace (Jun 11, 2009)

I had the swine flu when it came around years ago. Desperatly sick! Having acute asthma didn't help. Ran 103 fever for four days, and I had an old fashioned grandmother that believed in these horrible home remedys. Had me eating tablespoons of melted lard, and wearing fried onion soaded into while linen cloth and wrapped around mychest down to my belly button. There was also a vaborizer and Vick's vabor rub, ice water baths for the fever, and aspirn melted in warm water. milk mixed with a raw egg, complete bedrest in a dark room with a mountain of hand sewed quilts that I wasn't allowed to come out from under except to go the the bathroom, take my medicine. or eat soup and crackers. Of course my mother took me to the doctor to get conventional medicine as well, but it still took two weeks to even begin to feel better. I now ware a mask when I go out or at the very least keep disinfectant wipes with me when I go out. Sure hope none of us on the forum get this awful sickness.
 Peace


----------



## capsoda (Jun 11, 2009)

> Most definitely a good ol boy


 Wrong there Aaron. Never been a good ole boy. I do have some friends who are because the saw Jeff Foxworthy. Don't dip, got all my teeth, including wisdoms, except one, my wife has more than 3 teeth, I don't go bare footed (because I can't), I do believe in my God, my country and my flag, my Ford truck is a 2006 and it is two wheel drive. I also have many Black friends as well as Hispanic, Oriental and one converted Iranian dude. I have been to the Middle East several times and can tell you with out a doubt that most of those people are not radicals but there are a large majority of  radicals there and they are spreading rapidly. I don't particularly like Muslims because they think I have to be tolerant of them but the on other hand they don't have to be tolerant of me. They won't take care of the problems the world is having with the radical nuts and in some cases back them. Their hygiene is the pits and they don't care what the radicals do to anyone but themselves. I would be happy to tell you what I was there for in person only and I will also describe what they do to others who don't convert. I will supply the barf bag and a stiff drink.

 Prejudice or not they hate you and everyone else who isn't a Muslim and some of those too. They would torture you and your family at the blink of an eye. I don't like them but I am not  prejudice against them. I don't actively seek the out and persecute them nor anyone else. I have worked side by side with people of many races and the bleed and die the same as me.

 The wife and I are God Parents to 3 young Black American boys that are all geniuses and we love them like our own. Part of my family tree has black Americans in it and I have meet the ones who aren't prejudice against whites and they are great people. My first best friend in the world was a Black American. You see, my parents never let us know that we were poor. they went way out of there way to see that we didn't know that. I didn't understand why people stared at us and would walk the other way. I played with black kids as well as white and people looked down on that back then.

 Now there is an ingrained mistrust of the Government in the south but I think that has spread every now days. There are a few people I just don't like but it is because they are assholes and idiots only.



 Now anytime you happened to find your way down to my neck of the woods we can drink some iced tea and then I will show you some real live rednecks and some good ole boys.

 Democratic conspiracy. I believe they are all aliens that came from another planet and are taking over the world. [sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]

 Not mad or anything like that but that is the rest of the story.[]


----------



## capsoda (Jun 12, 2009)

I haven't meet anyone on this forum I didn't like and anyone who can cook real I-tie food is a good friend of mine.

 I know I come across a little strange sometimes but it is because I am a little strange. The US Government thru the VA says I am nutso to the max. The wife say I's crazy but harmless. I feel much better today.

 I suffer from PTSD but it is only a problem when someone dumps on my flag or the men and women in the military and my wife has to change the linens on the bed almost every night. She says I give commands in Korean and talk to somebody but I don't remember. I just sweats a lot and only know how to say come here, thank you and dog in Korean. [8|]


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jun 12, 2009)

I am prejuduced against plastic bottles.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jun 12, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  CanYaDigIt
> 
> No offense to you either Joe.  It's just an observation I made.  I never mentioned any particular group of people.  Racism goes both ways, everywhere.  Sorry for picking on the south.  I suppose I was being a bit short sighted and closed minded.  I've got family and friends in AL and GA.  Not all southerners fall into a stereotypical category and I apologize for acting like they do.  They do all love their SEC football though.....WAR DAMN EAGLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
 None taken, it's just that I get so tired of that all southern people are racist stereotype, usually thrown around by short memoried northerners. Actually being born in Maryland, yet having been forcibly immigrated to the Coal Fields of Southwest Virginia at three, I've never felt like a typical southerner; however, if nurture trumps nature then I am very much a "good ol boy". LOL! My momma was a hillbilly from Buchanan County VA and my father was a Philadelphia street rat, they got together in the army and created a conundrum. I don't know half the time whether to say Mater or Tomato so I'll just stick to Tamater.

 Southern mistrust of the government is very much ingrained in this area, especially with "smart mouthed touchy feeley Yankees" in charge. They also, and I'm one of these, despise those who are able; however, won't be responsible for their own livelihood. Yet we will help those who truly can't provide for themselves. I guess that just comes from that independent self sufficient spirit that prevails around here. I've noted that many transplants especially from northern cities come to my area, and complain because they aren't handed "southern hospitality" on a silver platter. The don't realize that the people around here respond to you as you treat them, you come off as an arrogant moron who thinks that they are better than everyone here because you come from a much more populated "cultured" area, and you will be treated with scorn. Show them respect and they will bend over backwards to help you.

 As for prejudice being human nature, I have to agree. We learned long ago that those people from across the hill who had differences were most likely either encroachers on our lands or out and out trying to kill us for said land and the resources therein. We learned to be suspicious of anyone who didn't fit the ideal of what we were, because to do otherwise could very well lead to disaster, and or death. The solution was to vanquish them before they could get you, enslave them if it was so desired, or wipe out their whole group. It was developed as a survival technique and has been there as long as we have been a race, as we became more civilized we started exploiting those thought inferior, but it was still based upon long held beliefs.

 Then we come to today, we still mistrust or ostracize those who don't fit with out idealized view of ourselves, be it race, handicap, or just fat people, this also includes those who don't think like us. We claim to be an enlightened society; however, we are still prejudice against those who hold views that conflict with our own or the politically or socially motivated views of the time. So called "Progressives" think that the local KKK member has no right to his racist opinion, all be it wrongheaded, and that his right to think that way should be taken away. It's the same old story just different players, one group want's to retard or deny the rights of another group based upon the first group's ideas of what the world should look and think like. Accepted prejudice is just as wrong as unaccepted prejudice, and we will never actually grow unless we accept that. Just because it is the opinion held by the majority doesn't make it any more right, remember that what we now call racism used to be held by the majority and accepted as right, it wasn't right then and this "enlightened" prejudice will with time prove to be just as wrong.

 At some point we have to preserve freedom of speech and thought, no matter how much we disagree with said opinions, because to deny the rights of others is wrong and if we actively do this then we are no better than them, and don't deserve to have our own rights upheld.


----------



## capsoda (Jun 12, 2009)

> I am prejudiced against plastic bottles.


 
 No kidin, plastic bottles, Pampers, plastic bowls and glasses, plastic refrigerator bowls, plastic handles on anything, plastic bags, and plastic all over cars. Pretty much plastic anything.

 Use plastic for models like cars and airplanes. Plastic is one cause of higher gas prices and the chit never goes away. 

 I can see it now.......Aliens from a far away planet come to earth in 10,000 years and find a frozen ball whose sun had burned out many centuries earlier. The began cutting away the massive ice sheets and towing them away to sell to planets that need this precious substance. While cutting at a lower level a worker found this cylinder shaped thing. Blue in color and about 4ft long. He calls his boss and asks to have an archaeologist sent down to look at the item in case it may be an important find. He new that if it was he would gain several credits and could really party up this week end. The archaeologist looks it over and lets the worker know that he would indeed get a few extra credits. They had been finding items all over the ice planet mad of the same substance. The worker thought he would get more than just a few credits, he had hoped for more than a few and he voiced his opinion to that effect. The head archaeologist looked him straight in the eyes and explained that the substance that it was made of must have been very common on this planet and so it was not a spectacular find. He also explained that on the other side of the planet there was a creature discovered that was apparently bi-pedal but not very intelligent. It was wrapped in cloth made of some unidentifiable substance and had a plastic shield over it's face. They were sure it was female but the plastic shield was puzzling and the fluid in it's veins we 90% alcohol. It had a name plate that said.....Nancy The Nazi..AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jun 12, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  lobeycat
> 
> .


 
 Nope not crazy, just a hardcore proponent of the freedom of speech, which has been slowly dissolved by our so called "progressively advanced society" into freedom of speech so long as that speech doesn't offend me or counter my views. It's not just about race, this goes into books, broadcast and written media, religion, song lyrics, and anything else that some joker decides they don't like and shouldn't be allowed. Freedom of speech is the cornerstone of all our freedoms, that's why it's the first amendment, if you take away speech then the rest of our freedoms mean nothing, because you won't be able to speak out against them being taken away.

 People just don't understand that to deny someone the right to their views, opinions, and yes even prejudices, sets up a dangerous precedence that will eventually destroy their own freedom. I will fight and die for a racist's right to their own stupid wrong minded opinions, just as I would fight and die for the opinions of the Bush Haters, I don't agree with or like what they say; however, they have every right to say it, stupid as it may be. Don't think that due to the belief that everyone has a right to their own beliefs, that I will accept or condone violence enacted upon those beliefs. That's where the line should be drawn, and I would gladly be the first to put a bullet in the brain of any racist scum, religious zealot, right or left wing crazy, who decides to act upon their beliefs with physical violence.

 The freedom of speech was placed in the Constitution for the protection of speech, that means all speech, especially that speech which insults us or we find offensive, because accepted speech doesn't need protecting.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 12, 2009)

> I would gladly be the first to put a bullet in the brain of any racist scum, right or left wing crazy, who decides to act upon their beliefs with physical violence.


 .........huh?


----------



## morbious_fod (Jun 13, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 LOL! I wondered if anyone would catch that one. I'm kidding of course; however, exactly what do we do with jerks like that guy who shot the abortion doctor, the cat who shot two privates just out of boot camp on the street, or that moron who shot the security guard at the Holocaust museum? Do we give these jokers life and let them live the rest of their pathetic hate filled lives with tax payer paid three hots and a cot? Or do we let them have their day in court and if guilty give them the death sentence? If you can't guess I'm for the latter, having stupid hate filled philosophies is one thing but acting with violence upon them is another.

 Or do we do what is happening where you blame the actions of one individual on the opposition party, and try to make it seem like the people of the other political philosophy are only a bunch of haters who don't like what the president is doing only because he's black. Of course when you realize this is coming from the same party many of who's claimed members called for Bush's head on a silver platter, it seems kinda ironic. There are crazies on both sides and you can't just demonize a whole political philosophy as nothing but racists and terrorists without some proof.

 No matter which side is spewing their hate filled bs, they have every right to do so, and I have every right to call them a moron.


----------

